# Ironman: Josh Barnett avatar



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

This is the only picture I could find of him. But here it is. I tried to make it the best I could. Josh Barnett is rare for some reason when lookin up a small image of him.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

? His last name is spelled wrong bud.

Here's another version if you want it. If not, it's cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

TreyB said:


> ? His last name is spelled wrong bud.
> 
> Here's another version if you want it. If not, it's cool. :thumbsup:


Thanks, I didn't even notice.


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

I got bored this morning waiting for my work for the day so had a play in case anyone else fancies a Barnett avatar...


----------

